# Nomex Pad



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anybody using a Nomex Felt Pad when heatpressing your shirts? I had heard about it some time last year but didn't really pay much attention & I couldn't find any info. on using it on heatpressing DTG shirts. Then sombody recomended it to me a couple of weeks ago so I finally bought one, I tried it today and wow..... what a difference. I still know very little about it so any info. would be greatly appreciated.

What I was doing today was exactly as I have always been doing, only difference was that I had the Nomex Felt Pad under the shirts when heatpressing the pretreatment and the DTG print and the print has a smoother print and feel to it. Not to mention the print looks alot better.


----------



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you send pictures of this pad and what you pressed with it to see the difference is .

jm


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

The pad is like a heat resistant insulation material and is a little thick but it seems to pull the moisture out of the shirt quicker when you heat press it. I tried taking some pictures of the shirts I'm currently working on but it is from my cell phone and you cant see the difference but I can definitely see it and feel it.


----------

